# toubafrica - Chapitre I : Allah choukourou !



## touba (9 Novembre 2004)

Lomé - TOGO
14 Mars 1997 - 05:00 TU

*"Dieu existe, je l'ai rencontré"*


Il fait chaud, de toutes façons il fait chaud. Mais ce n'est pas tant la chaleur qui insupporte mais bien le taux d'humidité : il fait humide, de toutes façons il fait humide. 
Depuis hier mes affaires étendues sur le fil du patio ne sèchent pas, sécheront-elles un jour ? Je ne sais pas et je n'ai plus le temps d'y réflechir. Ce matin je dois quitter Lomé et le Togo pour rejoindre Ouagadougou, le fespaco commence dans une semaine et je ne veux pas le rater.
Je décroche les affaires et les enfile à toute vitesse. Je me suis levé tard et Ablaye m'attend dehors. C'est lui qui doit me montrer la gare routière d'où partent les mini-bus pour le Burkina-Faso. On s'engouffre dans un taxi-clando direction le nord de la capitale. Il faut traverser toute la ville mais déjà il me semble que nous n'arriverons pas à temps, la route est barrée tout les kilomètres par la police et les militaires, on contrôle, on recontrôle, on vérifie, on revérifie. Je ne range plus mon passeport, je le garde en main :
_"Bonjour monsieur, passeport s'il vous plait"
Je tend le sésame avec un large sourire, c'est pourtant la cinquième fois qu'on me le demande et je n'ai quitté ma chambre que depuis dix minutes.
L'homme en uniforme parcours les pages, referme le passeport et demande :
_"Vous êtes français ?"
_"Oui monsieur"
Il rouvre le passeport comme pour vérifier mes dires et lance : 
_"C'est bon allez-y... bon séjour monsieur"
Le taxi redémarre.
Enfin nous arrivons à la gare routière, je paye le chauffeur, descend mes bagages et remercie Ablaye pour le coup de main.
Je me dirige vers ce qui ressemble le plus à un guichet et questionne la femme qui s'y trouve :
_"Bonjour madame je cherche un bus pour Ouagadougou, il y a encore des départs ?"
_"ça reste, c'est 7000 F CFA et le bus part dans 1 heure"
Je prends mon ticket et m'approche du bus que la guichetière m'a indiqué. 
Je suis à Lomé, au Togo, en Afrique... Le bus ne partira que le soir, il faut que toutes les places soient vendues, les bus ne partent que plein, peu importe l'heure de départ initialement prévu. Il faut prendre son mal en patience, mais dans une gare routière africaine il y a de la vie, il y a beaucoup de monde, des vendeurs de tout, des vendeurs de rien, des badauds, des passagers en mal de bus, des bus en mal de passagers...
La journée, finalement, passera vite. Je monte le premier dans le Nissan et regarde s'engoufrer les autres candidats au voyage : un vieux monsieur avec une petite fille et une chèvre, deux jeunes de mon age avec des ballots de mil, trois femmes en boubous d'apparat et surtout, surtout, une troupe de théatre ambulant qui vient du Congo, ils sont en tournée triomphale, pas seulement en tournée ! en tournée triomphale ! Ils entament dès leur montée dans le bus des chants venus d'ailleurs, les femmes accordent leurs voix, les hommes désacordent leur tambours; je sens que la route jusqu'à Ouaga va être animée et je m'en réjouis, je connais trop les pistes de tôles ondulées avec leurs nids de poule, avec leurs barrages policiers. Et que dire de la chaleur... assomante, et de l'humidité... dégoutante.
Le vieux Nissan s'ébranle : c'est parti !
La fatigue accumulée au cours de la journée par tout les passagers se fait ressentir et au bout de quelques kilomètres de route pratiquement tout le monde s'est assoupi, je prie pour que le chauffeur, lui, ne fasse pas de même.
Alors que nous sommes bien avancé dans la nuit (pas tellement en kilomètre, il me parait évident maintenant que le vieil engin qui m'amène ne dépassera jamais les soixante kilomètre-heure) un terrible fracas réveille les passagers alors profondément endormis, quelques cris, quelques prières rapidement exécutées et le bus s'arrête enfin. Que s'est-il passé ? Le chauffeur ne dit rien, il descend et invite les passagers à faire de même. Personne ne bouge. Je prends l'initiative de sortir pour aller aux nouvelles, en passant devant le directeur de la troupe de théatre celui-ci m'interpelle :
_"Dites monsieur, je voudrai vous poser une question, je peux ?"
_"Oui bien sûr, allez-y"
_"croyez vous qu'il y ai des lions dans cette région ?"
Je manque d'éclater de rire mais me je me retiens. L'homme est grave, sa question sérieuse. Le reste de l'assistance se retourne vers moi semblant attendre le verdict.
_"Non, non il n'y a pas de lion ici"
Je rajoute en balbutiant :
_"Enfin je crois"
La question me trouble tout à coup, y aurait-il des lions ?
Pourtant ma réponse rassure, et les passagers un à un descende...
_"Il faudrait faire du feu !"
_"Oui il faut faire du feu, les animaux ont peur du feu !"
Tout le monde reste près de la porte du Nissan, au cas où... Une des congolaise s'approche de moi et me répète comme pour m'ordonner :
_"Il faudrait faire du feu !"
Je comprends le signe et m'enfonce quelque peu dans la brousse à la recherche de bois mort. Je reviens les bras chargés de brindilles et branches diverses et balance le tout au pied de l'assistance qui m'applaudit chaleureusement. Je dois dire qu'à ce moment là je suis assez fier de moi et de la confiance qu'il me porte. Je suis Indiana Jones, je suis le Dr Livingston, je suis Heinrich Bart, je suis un aventurier au secours de passagers perdus dans la terrible brousse togolaise !
Le feu crépite maintenant, les femmes se sont remises à chanter comme pour se donner du courage. La nuit va âtre longue, le chauffeur vient d'annoncer que l'essieu arrière s'est brisé en deux. Il doit retourner à Lomé pour trouver un autre bus !
Autour du feu la vie. Une des femmes en boubous de gala étend une natte, sors quelques marchandiseset offre un frugal repas à tout le monde.
En me donnant ma part (deux ou trois dattes et un petit pot de lait caillé) elle pose maternellement sa main sur ma nuque et me chuchotte à l'oreille :
_"Dieu est grand ! mais le blanc n'est pas petit..."
Je souris largement, la femme esquisse un sourire aussi, je comprends ce qu'elle a voulu me dire, simplement merci, merci pour le feu.
Le directeur de la troupe de théatre s'approche de cette même femme, il doit avoir quarante ans au moins. Pourtant il s'étend de tout son long sur la natte et pose sa tête sur les cuisses de la maman, il a peur, je ne crois pas que le feu soit suffisant pour le rassurer, il a besoin d'une maman et il l'a trouvé. La femme lui caresse doucement les cheveux et lui répète presque indéfiniment : 
_"Allah choukourou... Allah choukourou... Allah choukourou..."
Je ne connais pas cette expression mais un étudiant présent parmi les passagers me fait savoir que ça signifie Dieu te viendra en aide.
La nuit se finit comme ça et au petit matin le chauffeur revient au volant d'un autre bus, on transfère les bagages d'un toit à l'autre et tout ce petit monde reprend le chemin de Ouaga.

...


----------



## touba (9 Novembre 2004)

...

Le problème est que vu le retard (peut-on encore parler de retard ?) nous arriverons tard dans la journée à la frontière et que très probablement elle sera fermée. Ca nous promet une nouvelle nuit à la belle étoile. Pourquoi pas ?
Comme prévu le chef-douanier refuse de nous laisser passer au Burkina à notre arrivée, il n'est que 18:00 mais la frontière fermait ce jour là à 15:00, allez savoir pourquoi ils avaient décider de fermer le passage si tôt... En tout cas il faut préparer la nuit qui s'approche, manger un peu et trouver un emplacement pour étendre mon duvet. Je choisi finalement de me poser sur une petite butte à côté de la station-essence où nous avons garé le Toyota (Le chauffeur ne fait peut-être plus confiance à Nissan).
Je crois me rappeler avoir bien dormi, la nuit avait été fraiche.
J'ouvre un oeil, puis l'autre. Un petit garçon est assis près de moi et me regarde, j'ai l'étrange impression qu'il est resté là toute la nuit, comme s'il avait voulu veiller sur mon sommeil. Je le salue d'un sourire fatigué et me répond par un geste de la main.
Je sors de ma torpeur et du duvet, m'assois sur une petite pierre, sors une petite bouteille d'eau pour m'asperger le visage. J'ai les paupières à moitié collées, la peau tendue et la gorge sèche. Nous sommes à 700 kilomètre au nord de Lomé et à 250 au sud de Ouaga, le climat à changé... supportable.
Le petit garçon se lève et s'approche encore plus, tend sa main... Il quémande, il mendie. Peut-être a t-il faim, peut-être pas. La mendicité est courante dans ces régions, il tente sa chance avec moi, il pourrait y gagner quelques centimes.
Je refuse en posant ma main dans la sienne, je veux lui faire croire que je n'ai pas compris son geste et le salue vigoureusement. Je lache sa main et feint de l'oublier. Mais lui ne lache rien, ce n'est pas ça qui va le décourager, il retend sa main vers moi en faisant des petits mouvements pour m'indiquer qu'il attend quelquechose de moi.
Et là je repense à ce qu'avait dit la femme autour du feu: "Allah choukourou"
Je regarde l'enfant dans les yeux, le fixe longuement et lui lance dans un arabe naissant :
_"Allah choukourou... Allah choukourou..."
Il ramène d'un coup sa main à lui et me souris, son sourire dure jusqu'à me gêner. Il se lève, se retourne sans me dire quoique ce soit et semble partir. Il fait quelques pas et s'arrête comme intrigué, sa tête est penché en avant, il à l'air de regarder à ses pieds.
Je continue de l'observer, étonné... Il se baisse et ramasse un petit sachet par terre, l'observe longuement et se retourne vers moi.
Son visage s'est métamorphosé, il affiche un sourire qui lui déchire tout le visage, on aurait dit qu'il voulait me montrer toutes ses belles dents blanches. Il me montre le sachet transparent comme un trophée et me crie :
_"Allah choukourou ! Allah choukourou ! Allah choukourou !!!"
Il lève les yeux aux ciel, me regarde, retourne au ciel. il veut entrainer mon regard là haut, son sourire ne bouge pas... Son visage est éclairé par le bonheur, il parait ravi, un peu déconcerté certes mais ravi...
Je comprends enfin : Il y a du riz dans le sachet !
Le jeune garçon veut me remercier de mes "Allah choukourou". Il sait bien lui que c'est Dieu qui a mis ce petit sachet de riz sur son chemin, il sait bien que c'est moi qui lui ai montré le chemin.
Il s'en retourne à sa vie, me laissant totalement boulversé par ce qui vient de se passer, tout ça me semble tellement surréaliste, tellement divin. 
De chaudes larmes coulent sur mes joues, Dieu existe, je l'ai rencontré...
touba...


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Tu racontes bien, touba. Vivement la suite de tes aventures.


----------



## iTof (9 Novembre 2004)

bravo... quel dépaysement... pas trop rude le froid ce matin sur la Capitale des Gaules ?


----------



## abba zaba (9 Novembre 2004)

Merci Touba !


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, j'adore ce genre de récit!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2004)

Si je n'ai pas encore rencontré vraiment Dieu, ce matin, j'ai cru entendre ses anges.....  
Merci frérot ... merci pour ce beau texte, ces couleurs, ces odeurs et cette humanité pleine de tendresse et de modestie......


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Il s'en retourne à sa vie, me laissant totalement boulversé par ce qui vient de se passer, tout ça me semble tellement surréaliste, tellement divin.
> De chaudes larmes coulent sur mes joues, Dieu existe, je l'ai rencontré...
> touba...



on y fait toujours des rencontres fabuleuses  merci Mr Touba


----------



## aricosec (9 Novembre 2004)

ah TOUBA ,si tu voulais ,tu serais president,une humanité pareille nous serait profitable,:love: 

.
ps : rien que pour entendre un douanier dire bon sejour monsieur, j'irai la bas


----------



## touba (9 Novembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ah TOUBA ,si tu voulais ,tu serais president,une humanité pareille nous serait profitable,:love:


président ? ah bah ok alors... 
tu veux quel ministère ?


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ... tu veux quel ministère ?



J'veux bien celui de l'agriculture....


----------



## aricosec (9 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> président ? ah bah ok alors...
> tu veux quel ministère ?


.
je veus celui du temps perdu  
.
si possible


----------



## camisol (10 Novembre 2004)

:style:
Tu en as fait, du chemin, depuis le vol 0368 Sabena. 
C'est un vrai plaisir de te lire. Vivement la suite, sous ton nouvel arbre à palabres. :love:

 :king: touba king :king:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2004)

Merci Touba pour ce voyage en taxi brousse, merci pour les odeurs de là bas qu'on n'oublie pas, merci pour le message d'amour et d'amitié...
Vivement la suite...
 :love:


----------



## bouilla (13 Novembre 2004)

Salut Touba, tres joli recit que tu nous fais là, j'avais l'impression d'y etre   


La prochaine fois que tu passes les controles a Lomé, n'hésites pas a dire que tu connais le general Zoumaro Gnofame, il est vénéré la bas, ils te feront pas chier   Je connais tres bien son fils, a chaque fois que l'on met les pieds la bas, on nous met a disposition des mercedes et des gardes du corps pour aller se ballader, ça en jette !!  :mouais:


----------



## joanes (13 Novembre 2004)

Merci, bravo, c'est beau, j'ai les larmes aux yeux


----------



## touba (13 Novembre 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Salut Touba, tres joli recit que tu nous fais là, j'avais l'impression d'y etre
> 
> 
> La prochaine fois que tu passes les controles a Lomé, n'hésites pas a dire que tu connais le general Zoumaro Gnofame, il est vénéré la bas, ils te feront pas chier  Je connais tres bien son fils, a chaque fois que l'on met les pieds la bas, on nous met a disposition des mercedes et des gardes du corps pour aller se ballader, ça en jette !! :mouais:


merci bien pour ton conseil... mais je préfère galérer avec le peuple... 

ps : je note quand même le nom du général, ça pourrait servir dans des situations plus graves que les simples contrôles de routines...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juillet 2008)

Bon alors... et la suite ???


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Juillet 2008)

Quel emmerdeur, ce concombre...
Mais laisse lui le temps ! C'est un africain ! Tu crois qu'il va se précipiter sur le fil juste parce qu'il a demandé à le réouvrir ?
Non. Tranquille.
D'abord on prépare à manger, à boire, et après, on se mettra sous l'arbre à palabres.

Te laisse pas emmerder, touba.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quel emmerdeur, ce concombre...
> Mais laisse lui le temps ! C'est un africain ! Tu crois qu'il va se précipiter sur le fil juste parce qu'il a demandé à le réouvrir ?
> Non. Tranquille.
> D'abord on prépare à manger, à boire, et après, on se mettra sous l'arbre à palabres.
> ...



C'est vrai j'suis con, ça fait seulement 3 zanetdemi... 
Bon, keskonboi ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, keskonboi ?



Perso, j'ai pas tellement soif...


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2008)

en fait touba, c'est un sénégaulois&#8230; :love:
et c'est pas beau de foutre le dawa dans un beau sujet CCM&#8230; là tu me déçois&#8230;


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2008)

c'est parce que j'hésite :



Le Village au plein c&#339;ur de Niamey : *Humanité, agriculture et percussions*
Premier jour à Dakar : *Herbe, bissap et arrestation*
La plus belle femme d'Afrique : *Amour, innocence et désillusion*

et quand j'hésite... j'hésite !! :love:


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2008)

Vu la beauté des titres: les trois! :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en fait touba, c'est un sénégaulois&#8230; :love:
> et c'est pas beau de foutre le dawa dans un beau sujet CCM&#8230; là tu me déçois&#8230;



Heu, tu peux expliquer en quoi je fou le "dawa" ??  


Sinon, n'hésites pas Touba, fait péter les 3  :love:


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (19 Juillet 2008)

touba a dit:


> c'est parce que j'hésite :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, les trois :love:
Dans l'ordre ou le désordre, celui qui te plaira.


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2008)

c'est difficile de choisir hein ? 

je vais surement me pencher sur *Herbe, bissap et arrestation*.
la plus courte, histoire de se remettre dans le bain... et de garder le meilleur pour la fin


----------



## touba (3 Octobre 2008)

toubafrica chapitre II

Premier jour à Dakar : *Herbe, bissap et arrestation...*
_02/12/1997
1&#8364; = 650 francs CFA_
 
_"Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !!!"_
Je l'ai pris. Je l'ai pris le fameux coup de chaleur. Le coup d'odeur.
La porte qui s'ouvre, l'hôtesse qui s'efface : elle est là... Je la sens, elle me transperce déjà. Le plaisir est immense, j'aimerais qu'il dure toujours mais derrière ça pousse... Ça pousse... Ça pou... 

L'Afrique !
L'Afrique vous dis-je : L'Afrique...

L'air est chaud, tellement chaud, c'est bon, tellement bon !


Un taxi et nous voilà embarqués, Dakar pointe le bout de sa légende, c'est notre premier jour dans ce rêve qui devient réalité.
En fait on y croit pas. On a, des nuits et des nuits, attendu ce moment et le vivre, là, tout de suite, procure un sentiment étrange... Est-ce de l'émerveillement ?
Tout est maintenant à notre portée, les 180 jours qui nous séparent de la date de notre billet retour sont une invitation à l'aventure, celle qui vous ride, celle qui n'est jamais là ou on l'attend...

Oula ! Oula ! Oula ! Oh !
Faut acheter de l'herbe avant... Soyons locaux !

Le bref passage à l'Hôtel Provençal, en bas de la Place de l'Indépendance, nous déleste de nos bagages et de nos futiles sweet-shirts.
Direction le grand bain, la foule, le bruit, l'agitation, les couleurs... La pollution.
_"Bonjour les toubabs ! Moi c'est Amine ! Ça va les toubabs ?"
"Bonjour Amine, ouais ça va ! On est trop content d'être en Afrique, c'est super !"
"C'est votre premier jour en Afrique les amis ?"
"Ouais !! On va à la banque BICIS, vous savez où elle est ?"
"Bien sûr ! Mon cousin travaille là bas, je vous y conduis et en plus vous ne ferez pas la queue au guichet !"
"Waouh ! Merci Amine !"_
Ah oui... A Dakar, on sait accueillir... Surtout le petit français avec du rêve plein les yeux.
Notre première journée commence sous les meilleurs hospices : on a déjà deux amis, Amine et Babacar, on n'a pas fait la queue au guichet de la banque et nos toutes nouvelles cartes bleues fonctionne à merveille puisque nous avons réussi à retirer 200.000 francs CFA !
_"Nicolas, si vous voulez découvrir comment vivent les vrais sénégalais, je vous invite chez ma mère à Pikine pour manger, j'aimerais vous la présenter ainsi que mes frères et soeurs, ce serait un honneur de vous recevoir chez nous"
"Et bien c'est d'accord, avec plaisir"_
Voilà donc l'hospitalité dont on nous parlait tant, la téranga ! Nous sommes bien au pays de la téranga, Quelques heures à peine après notre atterissage nous sommes déjà chez l'habitant, à gôuter le poisson grillé, le riz en sauce, la pastèque, le lait caillé avec du mil...
Les enfants de la cour se moquent de notre immaculée blancheur... j'allais dire candeure... Chacun de nos gestes maladroits est scruté, commenté, fait rire, étonne.
Nous sommes heureux, vraiment...

Oula ! Oula ! Oula ! Oh !
Et l'herbe ?? On est aventuriers ou bien ?

L'affaire est tellement simple que nous n'avons pas le temps de finir notre bissap, cette merveilleuse boisson à base de décoction de fleurs d'oseille rouge, que déjà Babacar revient de mission avec 5.000 francs CFA de la précieuse plante à fumer ! Le kali !
Non mais parce que nous, ça fait peut-être une demi-journée que nous sommes sur le continent africain mais on achète de l'herbe quand on veut ! On connait du monde à Dakar ! Et c'est des potes ! Amine et Babacar !!
Nous passons l'après-midi sur le toit-terrasse de la maison, régulièrement les enfants apportent, soit de l'eau, soit des petits beignets, soit leurs sourires malicieux... J'ai l'impression que ces gamins de six ou sept ans en savent plus sur la vie que moi, du haut de mes 24 ans.
Au premières noirceurs du soir, nous franchissons un nouveau cap du module intégration : on va aller se boire une bonne bière fraiche au dancing du coin.
Babacar, en ami déjà proche et soucieux de notre sécurité, prends le kali sur lui et nous nous enfonçons dans les ruelles étroites et sableuses des rues de Pikine.
Non mais parce que nous, ça fait peut-être une seule journée que nous sommes sur le continent africain mais on marche dans la nuit, comme ça, même pas peur ! On connait du monde à Dakar ! Et c'est des potes ! Amine et Babacar !!

Le temps passe au comptoir du dancing "Mocambo Night", les filles défilent, les gazelles s'enfilent et la fatigue surgit, au détour d'une dernière cigarette.

Le taxi, hélé, s'arrête brinquebalant, on s'y engouffre, tous les quatre.
_"Hôtel Provençal ! Place de l'Indépendance !"_
Arrivés à destination, je paye le chauffeur, nous descendons de voiture et marchons les derniers mètres qui nous séparent de l'entrée de l'hôtel, je suis un peu gêné : comment remercier nos amis ? Comment leur faire partager notre joie de les avoir rencontrés ? Comment leur dire combien nous sommes heureux de notre première journée ?
Ils ont été tellement généreux avec nous.
Dans la fatigue nous nous murmurons quelques politesses, convenons d'un nouveau rendez-vous... l'atmosphère est prenante, il est trois heures du matin, la place est vide, muette.

Alors que nous posons un pied sur le perron de l'immeuble, Amine nous rappelle discrétement :
_"Nicolas, Franck, soyez prudent avec le kali, la police n'aime pas du tout ça et vous pourriez avoir de graves problèmes ! Soyez prudent."_
Le conseil est à peine entendu qu'un homme en uniforme, apparait de nulle part et se dirige vers nous.
_"Bonsoir, Police, vos passeports s'il vous plait !"_
La nuit est soudainement plus noire, la place soudainement plus vide encore. Le rêve se brise en un instant : c'est notre fin, la fin de l'histoire, la fin de l'aventure après moins de 24 heures au Sénégal.
Nous tendons les passeports, presque tremblants, nous prenons conscience de la situation où nous nous trouvons à présent... Midnight Express rode dans ma tête, je pense à l'ambassade de France, à ma mère, à nos copains qui nous avaient accompagnés à l'aéroport, je vois de barreaux, des uniformes, je regarde Franck, il est a peu près dans le même état que moi : tout s'écroule...
Le policier me fouille en premier, envoie la main sur ma poche arrière, retire le paquet de 5.000 francs CFA de kali, me le montre :
_"Ça va vous coûter cher !"_
Tout s'écroule...

Nos amis Amine et Babacar, paniqués, engage une négociation avec l'homme en uniforme, la conversation durera une très longue heure, je crois la plus longue heure de ma vie à ce moment là !
Finalement ils réussissent à arracher un accord : Nous donnons 200.000 francs CFA, les passeports nous sont rendus et l'infraction fumeuse oubliée. Malgré l'importance de la somme nous acceptons, soulagés... L'histoire de notre voyage initiatique ne s'arrêtera pas là.
L'échange se fait : le policier est payé, nos passeports rendus.
Miraculeusement un taxi s'arrête à côté de nous, le bras long du chauffeur ouvre sans mot dire la porte passager, l'uniforme monte, s'assoie, passe le bras derrière lui et ouvre la porte arrière...
Amine et Babacar, à notre grand étonnement, montent à leur tour et referment la porte.
Le taxi ne bronche pas, nous voyons nos 200.000 francs se partager en quatre... se partager en... QUATRE !

Non mais parce que nous, ça fait peut-être une seule journée et une demie-nuit que nous sommes en Afrique mais on connait du monde à Dakar ! Et c'est des potes ! Amine et Babacar !!

Il est 4h57 minutes à l'hôtel Provençal, Place de l'Indépendance... Ce qui ne te tue pas te rend plus fort.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Octobre 2008)

Frérot ! Merci d'avoir fait resurgir tant de souvenirs....


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Octobre 2008)

Merci le toubab.


----------



## rizoto (3 Octobre 2008)

excellent...

Ca arrive a tout le monde ce genre de chose.


----------



## touba (3 Octobre 2008)

merci les gars... difficile à raconter... ça fait 11 ans que ça s'est passé et je l'ai écrit à 3h00 du mat... fatigué... enfumé... 

j'ai oublié de préciser que l'homme en uniforme n'était pas un véritable policier mais un complice en uniforme de la compagnie maritime... :rose:

Amine, lorsque le taxi a quitté la Place, a descendu sa vitre et dans son extrême bonté a lancé sur le trottoir le paquet de kali... Un véritable ami celui-là !

Nous étions prévenus des arnaques en tout genre... mais quand tu rencontres la famille, que tu partages le repas, que le grand-père qui se lève de son siège une fois toutes les morts d'évèque le fait pour te saluer à ton départ, que la maman t'offre un petit collier... tu t'attends à tout sauf au coup de poignard dans le dos.

en tout cas ça nous a servi de leçon pour le reste de notre périple, et que ça arrive le premier jour était un signe...

Bon ! rendez-vous dans 4 ans pour *Humanité, agriculture et percussions* ! :love:


----------



## touba (11 Mars 2016)

Allo ?


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mars 2016)

touba a dit:


> Allo ?



Arf ! Salut frérot ! 
Content de te revoir par ici !


----------



## touba (11 Mars 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arf ! Salut frérot !
> Content de te revoir par ici !



Hé hé.... Comment va Dude ?
8 ans que je cherchais mon mot de passe MacG.... Et hier soir il m'est revenu ! [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mars 2016)

7 ans de Sénégal derrière moi, il y a très très longtemps. J'ai bien rigolé en lisant ces récits picaresques !


----------



## Mboum (18 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

wa choukrou lillah , wa lillah 'l'hamd ; 

l'oreille n'est pas toujours suffisante pour comprendre de quoi il en retourne véritablement ; 

 Le 19 janvier 1943, au cimetière de l'Est de Montluçon, la France accueillait en son sein pour sa dernière demeure l'un des plus grands maîtres du soufisme contemporain, le Cheikh Ahmad Hamallâh. Khalife et Pôle d'une branche éminente de l'ordre Tijânî en Afrique de l'Ouest, il fut surtout connu en Occident pour avoir été le Guide ultime de Tierno Bokar, le Sage de Bandiagara. Cette étude hagiographique se propose d'interpréter, à la lumière de la science des lettres et des nombres, le parcours exceptionnel de ce Maître disparu afin de mieux comprendre le témoignage d'Amour pur et de Science sacrée qu'il adressait ainsi à la France et à la communauté des hommes à travers le martyr de sa déportation finale sous le régime de Vichy. « Ce que je vous veux - ne cessait-il de répéter aux autorités coloniales - si vous n'en voulez pas, que Dieu me l'accorde ! ».

http://www.amazon.fr/Un-Agneau-Dieu-Cheikh-Hamallâh/dp/1095843001/ref=cm_cr-mr-title


----------

